# EV Drag Racing, IHRA ET Classes and Rules



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

i feel the need--the need for speed.

So i took a look at the IHRA online rulebook but couldn't seem to find the section about rules for electric cars in ET classes--does anyone know the details and/or where to find them?

It would be fun to have another hypothetical dragster design thread for an "unlimited" car, for example without the ET and top speed constraints of the Jr. Comp Dragster concept. 

It may not be possible to beat the ICE cars at the top-most level, but it would be interesting to see what it might take to do so. Somebody might want to build one too. But first we need to know the rules...

[EDIT] Found it, it is in the supplemental rule book, a .pdf file on their rules page.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

To me, the IHRA online rulebook seems to be deliberately bad - it's trapped in a viewer with no search abilities, as if IHRA doesn't want anyone to be able to find anything. They offer it for sale, and the poor presentation may be intended to drive sales for income, but that would be a printed copy. Short of grabbing the image of each screen, feeding it to an OCR program, and searching the resulting text, there appears to be no good way to search it. If anyone has a better source I would be interested, but without that the hassle exceeds the level of my interest.

For comparison, other race sanctioning bodies that I've checked are easy - download the PDF and search away. Example: NHRA.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Why the focus on IHRA ?
NEDRA have classes to suit most EV ambitions.
Or am i missing something ?


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

kennybobby said:


> i feel the need--the need for speed. It would be fun to have another hypothetical dragster design thread for an "unlimited" car, for example without the ET and top speed constraints of the Jr. Comp Dragster concept. It may not be possible to beat the ICE cars at the top-most level, but it would be interesting to see what it might take to do so. Somebody might want to build one too. But first we need to know the rules... [EDIT] Found it, it is in the supplemental rule book, a .pdf file on their rules page.


 Yeah 7.5ET is current quickest ET. I have been working with both NHRA and IHRA to get us to an "Advanced ET" rule set. But they cite the fact that there just isn't enough cars or bikes that are that fast that they need to create a full set of rules for one or two vehicles. However, I did call Mike Baker, Senior Director of Competition Racing Operations, He told me that if we built a car that was faster than 7.5, and that we simply asked for a special permission and showed license on track day he said they would let us race as fast as we wanted. So I did that, I got the NHRA Top dragster license and when I applied for IHRA cross over license, IHRA gives you an unlimited license. So technically my IHRA license says I can go 7.99 down to 0.0 ET. (Yes the speed of light.) Here it is, all license runs set in my home built electric car.


----------

